

Twig 1.0.0-RC1 released - veb
http://blog.twig-project.org/post/2665679442/twig-1-0-0-rc1-released

======
veb
Changelog for the lazy: <https://github.com/fabpot/Twig/raw/master/CHANGELOG>

